
Justin is having sex NOW on justin.tv - bar
http://justin.tv
======
Leonidas
Justin.tv is amusing to watch from time to time but I feel bad for Justin
sometimes. Just because he's in his early 20's, finding a lady you really like
and exposing her to that kind of stuff...must tear a guy apart.

I'm glad he turned his camera off - he respects the girl enough to do so. Very
cool.

There are plenty of ways to catch a viewer's attention, their team just needs
to think more outside of the box.

------
BitGeek
Hard to follow the conversation, but it sounds like they "just sat and
talked"....

and someone's getting evicted for "Running a business out of their apartment".
Arent' they in the YScraper?

First time I've "tuned in" and gotten an actual feed thats vaguely interesting
(Ratehr than darkness, or Justin asleep... which is only interesting for about
2 seconds.)

~~~
timg
Yeah, I was broadsided by a local ordinance against having my residence as the
official location of my company. Not nice.

~~~
omouse
Another reason to become a libertarian! :P

~~~
BitGeek
And move to a city that favors capitalism, rather than socialism.

Oh, reason 13 not to live in San Francisco: Only the bad guys carry guns.

------
theoutlander
I want to hear PG's thoughts on this site ... and why he thinks it will last
long ... definitely not with one person ... how about a university professor
wearing a cam or a coach??

------
cwilbur
You know, this whole televised life thing got old when it was Sean Patrick
Live, nearly a decade ago. Is there something I'm missing about justin.tv?

~~~
pg
wireless

~~~
cwilbur
Right - that means that instead of having a camera in whatever room Sean
Patrick is in, and long stretches of dead time when he's somewhere that can't
be wired for filming, you see Justin's environment all the time no matter
where he is. Bandwidth also means that it can be streaming video rather than a
web cam that updates every 20 seconds or so.

I'm not sure why this is supposed to be compelling. The presentation has
changed, but the content hasn't. Or is it that the time is right, and there
are enough voyeuristic people and enough revenue to be made from Google ads to
make it worth doing?

~~~
far33d
I think there are a few reasons why this is compelling from a content
standpoint: first, reality television has accustomed people to watching non-
actors as entertainment. However, reality television has lost its appeal, as
the contrived game-show aspects have worn on people.

Also, internet video has gone mainstream. YouTube + blogging + other user-
generated content has just grown the appetite for watching everyday people do
and say outrageous things. Add into this the presentation aspects (live, all
day, wireless) and it becomes something different, unique, and compelling
that, apparently, has a huge audience.

------
rms
"Step one for tomorrow: get new friends"

I haven't heard him directly address the camera before.

------
theoutlander
Justin.tv is retarded!! I can't believe PG encouraged that idea ... but I
guess ppl will feast of anything these days ... lookin at the # of reality
shows ... I haven't watched tv in 4 years ... what is the count these days ?

------
dhouston
haha, the feed is off.

~~~
timg
Yes, it keeps telling me that the server's full.

------
dongprop
woah! he's hung like an asian!

